# hot weather



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

i have a real hard time getting into fish during hot days like we have been having almost seems like if i get one it may have been the only fish that hasnt eatin that day looking for some help here. do you prefer deep, weeds, structure. also i mainly fish early morning. should i be trying afternoon or through the night.


----------

